# do dogs build muscle the same way as humans?



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

i execise my dog everyday. humans exercise go to the gym get a work out in and then they get the protein intake after the workout , and it helps buld muscle. are dogs the same? is it good for dogs to get there protein intake right after there exercise just like humans do?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure about whether protein intake after working out will do much for building muscle, but I do know that you should never feed your dog before a work out, because that increases the possibility of bloat.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure about any of this. My opinion is that it doesn't matter when you take in protein, its gonna do what needs to be done. If you take in X amount of protein/day, it will have the same effect regardless of when you take it in. I feel its the same with humans, dogs, or any other animal.

I do know that eating after exercising won't cause bloat. It will cause vomiting if you eat A LOT just after real strenuous exercise. Our dogs don't get real strenuous exercise. Real strenuous exercise would be running 5 or 10 miles. I have often fed dogs right after exercise for 20 years and half that time, I had Great Danes which are 45 times more likely to bloat than the 2nd breed.


----------

